# Problem Bei CG illust 2



## Aka_baka_Konan (10. August 2008)

hallo erst einmal bin neu hier und hab gleich ein problem >_<

ich habe mir vor ca. 1 Jahr das Programm CG Illust 2 (vollversion) gekauft und ich war begeistert!
Ich entdeckte Photoshop und hab CG illust ne weile lang nicht benutzt... vor einer woche hab ich das programm benutzt und es war alles (noch) ok.

So jetzt gehts los (CG illust 2)

Vorgestern wollte ich was colorieren und dann auch abspeichern, was allerding nicht ging!
Stattdessen zeigt es mir an das ich nur die trial version drauf hab (Warning: Expired the trial period! <<das zeigt er mir an wenn ich das programm starte)
So also hab ich es deinstalliert und neu installiert doch er zeigt mir jedesmal diesen satz an.
ich ging jedesmal beim installieren so vor, wie es die anleitung sagt.

Also brauche ich ganz dringend hilfe!
Ich brauche dieses Programm!!


----------



## stain (11. August 2008)

Weiß' jetzt gar nicht genau welches der beiden Programmen nicht mehr funktioniert.
Hast du schonmal versucht den Hersteller der Software zu kontaktieren? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie das bei Photoshop ist (falls du diese Software meinst, die nicht mehr funktioniert), aber vielleicht wird bei der Installation nur eine Trial-Version installiert, welche nach der Installation beim ersten Start von PS zur Vollversion gemacht wird. Falls du das vergessen hast, wird das wohl das Problem sein.


----------

